# '69 GTO-Intermediate Steering Shaft Boot Clamp



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am looking for an Intermediate Steering Shaft Boot "Clamp". This is the clamp that holds the rubber boot to the shaft on my 1969 GTO. A little clamp about an inch in diameter that spreads apart, snaps back over the boot and holds it in place on the shaft. NOT the Steering Shaft Boot Retaining Clip. That is the larger clip that holds the boot into the housing. I am looking for the clamp. 

Can anyone tell me where I can find one? Broke my other one replacing a torn rubber boot. Can't believe this is so difficult to find. Nobody seems to have one nor can tell me where to go to get one. Somebody's got to have aN inventory of these somewhere. :confused


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Try ames


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ames does not have one. Been there done that.


----------

